# I'm gonna be spending more time in here. SHE'S HERE !!! :-)



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

After three years with the TT, I have decided to change the car.

I considered another TT (3.2 manual) and also the A3 but since they would be slower and "softer" than my modded 225, I looked a bit wider. After considering many cars and their pros and cons I settled on a nearly new S4.

It's a Brilliant Red saloon with black silk nappa leather, cruise, bose, 6cd, parking sensors, etc, etc but best of all it's already been tuned by AMD. It's at stage 3 so pushing out something like 400bhp from the 4.2 V8 and sounding very good with the sport cats and Milltek.

I'll be out and about and 'ringing it as before but now with a little more space and a lot more burble. 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> After three years with the TT, I have decided to change the car.
> 
> I considered another TT (3.2 manual) and also the A3 but since they would be slower and "softer" than my modded 225, I looked a bit wider. After considering many cars and their pros and cons I settled on a nearly new S4.
> 
> ...


F-in' ell! Sounds awesome Paul.......well and truly........welcome to Other Marques!       [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Would this be the same S4 that burbled along to the Kneesworth Christmas meet 

Very nice - yes indeedy.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Exactly the same one. Was you sitting in my car? :evil:

:lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

yep that would be me 

When do you take delivery ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't know 

Between my being on call every 3rd week and BigJon training Mazda drivers all the time, we are just now trying to sort that out. Possibly 21st March but not definate.

Sometime soon even if I have to take a day off work. :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Look forward to seeing you at the future Kneesworth meets then 8) and I'll let you take me for a drive to show off that gorgeous growl the beast made when John drove away [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice Paul 8)

I took a look at a S4 Avant (& RS6 Avant) the other day.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Was that one at the AmD meet (with Big Jon ?) - ? - if so very nice and lovely noise too


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

James - the same one. I don't know if you noticed that Kate and I went with Big John to get the police. We went along so we could check the car out.

Lets just say the exhaust was burbling louder on the way to the police pound than on the way back when they were behind us. 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So when you sell your car, are you selling 'as is' or taking some bits off??


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

8) - Looked very nice and sounded so good too - excellent choice. Just had a look at the AmD stage 3 spec :shock:

James.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy
sorry you're "leaving" but glad you're staying, if you know what I mean. :wink: 
Sounds like your about 1 year ahead of me on the S. :mrgreen: 
Will be interested to follow your impressions and progress (rapid, unsurprisingly!)
Out of interest, what's BigJon moving on to now? RS6??


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

sounds like a beast!! :twisted:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations Paul. That was one nice car at the Kneesworth Xmas meet. I'm sure you and Kate will have no problem enjoying it to the full - after all it's been "bedded in" by the Master of the Road 

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> scoTTy
> sorry you're "leaving" but glad you're staying, if you know what I mean. :wink:
> Sounds like your about 1 year ahead of me on the S. :mrgreen:
> Will be interested to follow your impressions and progress (rapid, unsurprisingly!)
> Out of interest, what's BigJon moving on to now? RS6??


I'm sorry too. The TT is how I wanted it - modded but not too much (just chip, exhaust and suspension) so it goes better, sounds better, handles better and looks better but time moves on. :? 
I've been really happy with the TT and I guess this is why I'm sticking with Audi.
BigJon is staying in the fold but I'm not sure it's my place to unveil his new car. I can't recall if he's still keeping it a secret and since he's a lot bigger than me I'm not going to upset him. 

I will definately report back on how I find it. At least I'll be getting a lot more Optimax points!! :? :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice one, ScoTTy. 8)

The S4 is a fantastic car. I had the pleasure of driving one a few weeks ago and what a hoot it was. And what a noise.

Have just seen a re-run of a Top Gear programme from the end of last year. It was the show which featured the M3 and the S4.

It was good to see the Audi coming out on top. Not only is it faster round their track but Clarkson and May would choose it over the BMW.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

At the AMD RR day, big jon said he was getting one of the first S4 cabs available, same colour and one of the first port of calls for the car would be AMD - would be nice to be a passenger in that once its done


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saw an S4 Cab in Amersham on Monday.

Have to say that while it's a nice car, it's not visually very differnet from the stand A4 cab.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Hope you are happy with it- had one for a week a while ago and as a standard car it didn't do anything for me. Seemed similar to any other A4 and it felt slow, clearly it wasn't!

Hopefully the AMD "tweak" will make it the car it should/could be. Good to see you are being consistent with your colours though :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Saw an S4 Cab in Amersham on Monday.
> 
> Have to say that while it's a nice car, it's not visually very differnet from the stand A4 cab.


I always maintained to friends etc than I wasn't a poser and they said I must be coz I had the TT. I bought the TT coz I liked it and not to pose so hopefully this will convince them. I'm more than happy with the understated looks. I might even put a 1.9TDi badge on the back 8) :lol:



IanWest said:


> Hope you are happy with it- had one for a week a while ago and as a standard car it didn't do anything for me. Seemed similar to any other A4 and it felt slow, clearly it wasn't!
> 
> Hopefully the AMD "tweak" will make it the car it should/could be. Good to see you are being consistent with your colours though :wink:


Well I've not had an A4 before so even if it was identicle, I think I'd still be happy. Since it's got full leather recaros etc I'm pretty confident I'll be happy. When you say it felt slow could it be because the noise insulation seems very good. The exhaust on this one livens the noise up a bit but I will keep an eye on the speedo as I think it will be easier to hit the naughty speeds without really noticing.

I'll report back for better and for worse once I've got ownership of it. Unfortunately I now have to wait until Easter instead of next Sunday but at least that means I have a few days to play with it :wink:

p.s. The Amulet Red was my wifes choice. This time we both agreed on the Brilliant Red.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> After three years with the TT, I have decided to change the car.
> 
> I considered another TT (3.2 manual) and also the A3 but since they would be slower and "softer" than my modded 225, I looked a bit wider. After considering many cars and their pros and cons I settled on a nearly new S4.
> 
> ...


Sounds very nice Paul. You must be chuffed.

I had an old S4 biturbo and was very happy with it. With that nice V8 lump out front in the new 'un, it's going to be a peach of a ground coverer (hopefully not too much forecourt ground :wink: ).

I havn't driven the new 'un, but have heard and read a few comments that its doesn't feel that quick, which I find hard to beleive - although it may be a power delivery thing of n/a for those coming from forced induction. Out of interest, how many miles before they fully loosen up? Typical VAG 20K?

Enjoy. And post your impressions.
gary


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I always maintained to friends etc than I wasn't a poser and they said I must be coz I had the TT. I bought the TT coz I liked it and not to pose so hopefully this will convince them. I'm more than happy with the understated looks. I might even put a 1.9TDi badge on the back 8) :lol:


I actually meant the Cabriolet. For some reason the tin top looks meaner, though it's still an understated car. Even if it is Red.

I can't remember is it a Misano 'bright' red or the darker amulet of your TT. Whichever, I really liked the look of it when John was at AMD.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Congrats Paul, hope you and Kate enjoy *her* new car


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:wink:

Her car won't be coming when expected due to a delay on the supply of John's S4 cab.

I'll be getting it Easter weekend regardless of the S4 cab situation though.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow! kept that under your hat Paul. Good choice and i did notice you paying the car alot of attention at AMD probably because i knew the S4 was high on your wish list :wink:
Have you sold your TT ?
Jonah


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Well done. If you get a saloon, then a hipo one is ideal. M5 would be nice too.

Did Audi do a better job at the brakes than the TT's?? A friend owns an RS2 with 380 HP. However, the brakes look like they might just make the grade on a child's bicycle.

He should have ordered the Audi "emergency brake" option; this consists of a large boat anchor mounted under the back bumper. It is triggered by an "emergency brake" pushbutton on the facia! :idea:

If you come this way, I'll see if I can blow your doors off with my new arrival.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Scotty. You'll be able to keep up with me now :shock:

What does the Stage 3 consist of? as when i asked AmD what else could be done to mine after the recent work (basically the same engine although the S8 has a slightly higher stock power), they said that after the Milltek & Re-Map, the only other perfomance mod was sports cats & that would only be a marginal increase.

You will love the zorst note. The TT was a nice car to look at, but the V8 is far more fun to drive & listen to


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Wow! kept that under your hat Paul. Good choice and i did notice you paying the car alot of attention at AMD probably because i knew the S4 was high on your wish list :wink:
> Have you sold your TT ?
> Jonah


I've not advertised it yet. Why do you want a decent one ;-)



Monique said:


> Well done. If you get a saloon, then a hipo one is ideal. M5 would be nice too.
> 
> Did Audi do a better job at the brakes than the TT's?? A friend owns an RS2 with 380 HP. However, the brakes look like they might just make the grade on a child's bicycle.
> 
> If you come this way, I'll see if I can blow your doors off with my new arrival.


Monique - I went to the Italian GP in a M5 last year. Very nice but a little too big for us. Wih the after market exhaust it sounded so good that even some German guys in the car park made the owner keep blipping it for them.

The S4 brakes seem fine but until it's been tracked then I won't know for sure how often they can take hard braking. They are certainly big enough though.
I'll certainly be interested to see your new one if/when we get off this little island later this year ;-)



W7 PMC said:


> Nice one Scotty. You'll be able to keep up with me now :shock:
> 
> What does the Stage 3 consist of?


I'm hoping for 250bph/tonne. So bring it on barge boy!! ;-)

Stage 3 is full exhaust (inc manifold down pipes, sports cats, etc, etc) plus the remap. It seems on the S4 the big issue is breathing. A remap on it's own only gets you about 40ish bhp. It needs to be allowed to breath to really get the numbers up.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Monique said:


> Did Audi do a better job at the brakes than the TT's?? A friend owns an RS2 with 380 HP. However, the brakes look like they might just make the grade on a child's bicycle.


You mean RS4? The RS2 had Porsche brakes...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Monique said:


> Well done. If you get a saloon, then a hipo one is ideal. M5 would be nice too.
> 
> Did Audi do a better job at the brakes than the TT's?? A friend owns an RS2 with 380 HP. However, the brakes look like they might just make the grade on a child's bicycle.
> 
> ...


I thought the RS2 had Porsche 993 Carrera discs and calipers, along with the Cup wheels?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Nice one Scotty. You'll be able to keep up with me now :shock:
> 
> What does the Stage 3 consist of?


I'm hoping for 250bph/tonne. So bring it on barge boy!! ;-)

Stage 3 is full exhaust (inc manifold down pipes, sports cats, etc, etc) plus the remap. It seems on the S4 the big issue is breathing. A remap on it's own only gets you about 40ish bhp. It needs to be allowed to breath to really get the numbers up.[/quote]

Anytime anyplace :shock: 

Still thrown by the figures AmD are quoting. The engine in your S4 & my S8 are basically the same, but the stock power is about 17BHP higher in the S8, yet you say they can get 40ish BHP on the S4 from the re-map alone where as they only quote 25ish BHP for the S8 :? I'm gonna check with AmD if they can Milltek the front section of my Zorst to include Sports Cats, as again they don't quote that as being available on the S8.

Please let me know what you find out & how it goes, as the Sports Cats are next on my list if available.

Are you gonna modify the suspension or brakes on your S4?


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> Monique said:
> 
> 
> > Did Audi do a better job at the brakes than the TT's?? A friend owns an RS2 with 380 HP. However, the brakes look like they might just make the grade on a child's bicycle.
> ...


Disagree with you there. My mate's RS2 is definitely not Porker fitted; brakes look like they came off a TT. :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Please let me know what you find out & how it goes, as the Sports Cats are next on my list if available.
> 
> Are you gonna modify the suspension or brakes on your S4?


I'll let you know if I find out anything. The US AMD site has more 4.2L stuff on it that the UK one but not a lot for the S8?? See HERE

Weird thing is USA S4's and UK S4's may be different as AMD's site put up different figures and Audi publish 5.6 in UK and 5.3 in the US. :?

With regards mods... I don't get it until Easter!! Gimme a chance! Probably not but never say never :roll: :wink:

Oh yeah Mr "Anytime anyplace" - do I need to book a single or double then? - See HERE :lol: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Please let me know what you find out & how it goes, as the Sports Cats are next on my list if available.
> ...


Now you've got me thinking. Maybe i should make an appearance just for the giggle factor. Could you imagine me throwing an S8 around the Ring? Sounds like fun though. Depends on the where & when, as i could easily be pursuaded 

Keep me in the loop about the sports cats, as i may need them


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul

Good seeing you at Kneesworth and looking forward to seeing your new car, maybe at the next one, but just for now

Enjoy

Col


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

that will be just me with RS6's on there TT then.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've got the car!! 

I've had it for about 24 hours and already love it to bits. It is so different to the TT and yet quite familiar. I've settled in really quickly.

My initinal impressions may change as time goes on and I explore the limits but for now here's what I think.

The suspension seems so well sorted on what is a heavy car. It manages not to feel any heavier than a TT even though there's a big lump of an engine up front. A one word description would have to be "taught". It doesn't wallow nor does it thump. It's a very controlled sporty but compliant ride. I threw it around a little and found I was actually steering too much so I need to get used to the more direct steering ratio. With the servotronic power steering I was worried it would be too light and at sub 15-20mph speeds it is but once rolling it weights up nicely.

The noises it makes are great. The V8 on it's own makes a nice noise but add the full Milltex exhaust system with the sports cats and it's glorious. A tick over it sounds gorgeous but when you wind it up you get nice burbles and then some roaring! 8)

The interior is at the opposite end of the scale to the minimalist cars like VX220's and Elises. It's plush and comfy and the seats are the best I've ever sat it. This months Evo magazine said the same. I drove for 2 hours in one stint yesterday and have never felt as fresh after that journey as when I got out the S4. The engine makes it easy due to the torque ; 375 lb/ft (508 N/M) but the comfort make it a superb mile muncher.

The Bose sounds great but hasn't been used too much due to the enthralling tune from the V8.

I'm a very happy Easter Bunny. 8) 

My S4 pics

And here's one for those too lazy to click on the above link.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy - yeh yeh yeh 

But what are Kate's 1st thoughts of HER S4 :lol:

Glad to hear you have your new baby and looking forward to seeing it again @ Kneesworth.

Only thing I'm not sure of is the black plastic (I assume) bits @ the bottom of the doors / sill.

Does look very scrummy though 

Norman


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> But what are Kate's 1st thoughts of HER S4 :lol:


I've STILL never owned a car!!!  :lol:

She says "she's lovely jubbly". You didn't expect a technical analysis did you? :roll: :wink:



NormStrm said:


> Only thing I'm not sure of is the black plastic (I assume) bits @ the bottom of the doors / sill.


They are a little strange. In the US they are body coloured but not Europe. I thought this at first but now they don't bother me. It could be that compared with all the positives, it just pales into insignificance. Even if I hated them they wouldn't have stopped by buying this car!
They also do a good job of keeping muck down although I guess that's not their prime role. 

Be seeing you and your rare Amulet TT soon. :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Paul, very nice. I hope you haven't told Chris as I'd still like to share the hassle-load! 

Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice car Paul, does it actually fit in ur garage ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

LOL Guess what we've been doing today?

I knew from the measurements before we got the car that it was touch and go and I thought we was about 6cm short. :?

We tried it with the car and everything fitted apart from the workings on the inside of the garage door would have caught the bumper. It's that close. (If we'd got an Avant it would be a different story!)

So today we took the shelving out from the end (it was 60cm deep) and replaced it with soom slimer shelving so the car goes in and theres a reasonable amount of space behind.

I also have shelving half way down each side and this makes it quite tight to get in and out. I think in time I'll have to lose one side so I can get the car further over but for now just I'm happy that she's tucked up safe & sound (and alarmed) in the garage.

How did you know to ask that question?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Paul


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Broom. Broom. Doesn't it sound and feel so much better than the rough 1.8T unit? :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If it sounds twice as good as the 1.8 then it sounds four times as good than a oil burner! :wink: :lol:

I've now realised that the gear selection is purely there so you can hear the noise at different revs. There's so much torque you could stay in 6th all day but stirring the gear lever is just like selecting tracks on a juke box. 8)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> LOL Guess what we've been doing today?
> 
> I knew from the measurements before we got the car that it was touch and go and I thought we was about 6cm short. :?
> 
> ...


Looking at the pic i could see it would be a tight squeez :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice pics Scotty - Enjoy the V8, just don't go near any Volvos driven by Spaniards :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Paul,
Nice one mate.....looking forward to seeing how it performs at the Ring. :twisted:


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

when can we expect a small video ??

i would love to hear that V8 with the milltek !! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A few people have said that so here's a very hastily put together video clip.

Video 4.2Mb


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow. I'm just off to sell the wife and kids to pay for a sweet sounding V8. That thing is a real enticement to gunning it.

By the way, shouldn't you now be S4cotty?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> Wow. I'm just off to sell the wife and kids to pay for a sweet sounding V8. That thing is a real enticement to gunning it.
> 
> By the way, shouldn't you now be S4cotty?


It's taken my three years to get everyone to call me Scotty, instead of my surname "Scott" so I think I'll stick with it. :wink:

p.s. When I got back from that run (about 15mins) the mpg was 14.5!  :roll:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures, Scotty. 8)

No wonder you are chuffed.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

8) Nice car Paul. I look forward to hearing it. There is life after a TT :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> If it sounds twice as good as the 1.8 then it sounds four times as good than a oil burner! :wink: :lol:
> 
> I've now realised that the gear selection is purely there so you can hear the noise at different revs. There's so much torque you could stay in 6th all day but stirring the gear lever is just like selecting tracks on a juke box. 8)


My oil burner is geniunely both quieter and smoother than the 1.8T thanks very much...and it _still_ packs more torque than the V8. :-*

[/i]


----------

